# indoor dog kennel



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

anyone here build one of those fancy indoor dog kennels. I'm thinking about taking this project on.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Deerhunter88 said:


> anyone here build one of those fancy indoor dog kennels. I'm thinking about taking this project on.


This is my son's, been painted and finished out since photo was taken. Space for his lab & boxer mix. They love it!









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

I built one under my staircase. Super easy. Also used metal stair spindals for the gate! One of my favorite projects.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

awesome. thanks for the pictures. I'm working up the courage to start a build.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

here is ours....builder did it when we remodeled the house....they just basially used fancy looking chicken wire for the sides. door is on the left. We also still get to use the counter space on top as well....and no that is not a live 110v receptable in there. it is capped off.


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

I know this is an older thread, but here is one I did over the last 9 months. Still need to make the top and the drawer faces, but you get the idea. GSD goes on the left, Chihuahua on the right. Bungee cords hold the doors closed until I can come up with a better solution.


----------

